# Rocket Fuel Vapes Reviews



## Sir Vape

Post your reviews here on the Rocket Fuel Vapes range.


Review just in from Paul Cassells

Man oh man! Just had my first taste of a Rocket Fuel e-juice, and I'm an instant fan of "Limerick"!

A delicious pie filling infused with intense sweet & sour lime just invaded my mouth and claimed my tastebuds - AMAZEBALLS


----------



## Sir Vape

Rocket Fuel Porn courtesy of some of our happy clients.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Nice review on Reaper Blend by the Spinfuel Team.

http://spinfuel.com/rocket-fuel-vapes-reaper-blend/

Get it here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel/products/reaper-blend


----------



## Rob Fisher

Almost ready to start tasting Rocket Fuel! I swore I was finished looking for more ADV's but they sounded interesting and you know what they say... "Never give up"!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

@Rob Fisher Looking good mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch

Rocket fuel is to me, by far, some of the best ejuice out there. I've had the pleasure of trying 6 flavours. Each of them completely different from each other but equally delicious. The flavours are complex and layered, i find that everyday I'm getting a new flavour coming through. My two winners at the moment are Rocket Pop and Country Bumpkin. Thanks to SirVape I've found my new ejuice brand. Shot boys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Mitch said:


> Rocket fuel is to me, by far, some of the best ejuice out there. I've had the pleasure of trying 6 flavours. Each of them completely different from each other but equally delicious. The flavours are complex and layered, i find that everyday I'm getting a new flavour coming through. My two winners at the moment are Rocket Pop and Country Bumpkin. Thanks to SirVape I've found my new ejuice brand. Shot boys



@Mitch thanks for the review mate, yes those two are winners as i said earlier when i heard PUMPKIN i thought OMG a veg but you have to taste it to understand how good it actually is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch

Yeah man, not something I was expecting. Honestly, there is so much more going on there. It's a must try. I'm looking forward to trying some other flavours this month, if i can get some before they all fly off your shelf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

I just couldn't resist anymore, placed my order this morning and cannot wait for Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Package sent Will forward your tracking number to your email address mate. Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mitch

You won't regret it. They are some tasty treats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Taste buds are in heaven at this moment. My daily rotation Aero mini with a .8ohm coil rocking CATS MEOW, Sigellie 100w with aero mega tank with a 1.5ohm coil rocking COUTRY BUMPKIN and then a EMOW MEGA with a 1.5ohm coil rocking ROCKET POP. HHHMMMM NOM NOM


----------



## TylerD

Dolly's is amazing! Melk kos without the cinnamon! Me want more!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

TylerD said:


> Dolly's is amazing! Melk kos without the cinnamon! Me want more!


@johan I'm sure you will like this juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

So, I haven't had an awesome vape for a while. I'm glad to say I'm slaughtering this Dolly's blue ribbon!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

I shall test your Dolly's soon, if you allow me a toot?

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

TylerD said:


> So, I haven't had an awesome vape for a while. I'm glad to say I'm slaughtering this Dolly's blue ribbon!!!!



@TylerD its amazing how people taste buds differ @Rob Fisher said it wasn't his cuppa tea, but so many have said its a hit, it just goes to show that everyone must actually try something for themselves before making a decision. Which makes us at SIR VAPE very happy on our decision to absorb the cost of bring in 10ml bottles to allow people to taste more of the juices because of the expense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> @TylerD its amazing how people taste buds differ @Rob Fisher said it wasn't his cuppa tea, but so many have said its a hit, it just goes to show that everyone must actually try something for themselves before making a decision. Which makes us at SIR VAPE very happy on our decision to absorb the cost of bring in 10ml bottles to allow people to taste more of the juices because of the expense.



Big time... no argument there...but not much is my cuppa tea unfortunately...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher menthol head lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher menthol head lol



Again no argument there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

We will find you another SUPER MENTHOL vape to add to your collection Sir Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> We will find you another SUPER MENTHOL vape to add to your collection Sir Rob



I would be rather grateful it has to be said!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm sampling two Rocket Fuel juices, Rocket Pop and Razz my Berries. These juices were very harsh on my throat at first, but you get used to it after a few hours. I did some digging, I somehow missed that these juices were 70pg/30vg. At first I could not tell the two apart, to me they are very similar in terms of flavour. After a few days I am beginning to tell the difference, not by flavour but more by texture. Razz my Berries is much softer and more rounded than Rocket Pop which I thought would taste like a fruit ice pop but to me tastes exactly like a Cherry Fizz-pop, complete with fizzy sherbet filling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## prodigyX

Hey guys, Paul Cassells here - I've finally registered an account here after months of lurking.. lol. 

There's a lot of praise for the Rocket Fuel dessert flavours (Cat's Meow, Dolly's Blue Ribbon, Limerick etc), and rightly so. These blends are world-class. Seeing as I've tried most of the other available flavours as well though, I thought i'd give a quick review on some of the tobacco-based Rocket Fuel juices:

*Harley's Blend (Tobacco, Walnut & Rum):* This juice is great. The dominant flavour is definitely the rum, and it's authentic as hell. As soon as I tried it for the first time, I went straight to Google to see what the alcohol content was, because I was convinced that there was real rum in there (there isn't). Fantastic juice to vape with coffee, or after a shot of tequila! It's not as sweet as some of the dessert juices, but its definitely one of the sweeter tobaccos from Rocket Fuel. A great at-home vape that keeps you coming back for more.

*Johnny Appleseed (Tobacco, Apple & Cedar):* This juice was another surprise. My expectations were that it would pretty much be a mix of sweet or sour apple & tobacco. I didn't even think the "subtle hint of cedar" would enter into it, but I was wrong. The juice's name is very good indication of how it tastes. It's more appleSEED than apple. I would describe it as a tobacco and woody-apple flavour, as opposed to tobacco and apple, and this particular flavour-combination works very well (better than "tobacco & plain apple" would have, in my opinion).
*
Calamity Jane (Tobacco, Almond & Cinnamon):* Well, this one was a surprise. I really didn't expect this one to end up as one of my all-day vapes. It arrived as 1 of 4 Rocket Fuel juices (the other 3 were sweet / dessert juices). My first thought was 'wow, that's a lot more of an understated taste than I would have thought'. After about 5 minutes of vaping though, I realized how sneaky its appeal was. The almond shines through on this one, and the overall flavour seems to become more & more addictive. Hardly a sweet vape, but man, is it easy on the taste buds. Another great morning coffee companion.

*Ol' River (Tobacco & Brown Sugar):* If you're considering trying a tobacco based flavour, this one is a great starter. It isn't overly-complex, and gets straight to the point. Its the old familiar taste of tobacco, subtily sweetened with brown sugar. Easy to vape, easy to like. On a side-note, if you're feeling particularly blasphemous, it mixes well with other tobacco flavoured juices. I got great results mixing Ol' River & Craft Vapour's "Honey Badger" (Tobacco & Honey), but even on its own, it stands out as a dependably delicious e-juice.


Everyone's tastebuds are different, but If I had to rate these 4 flavours in order of my personal preference, they would be as follows :-

1) Calamity Jane
2) Harley's Blend
3) Ol' River
4) Johnny Appleseed

Having said that, ALL these flavours are great. If you've previously avoided tobacco-based flavours, then you owe it to yourself to try at least one of these beauties. Rocket Fuel is showing the world how e-juices are done. 

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

prodigyX said:


> Hey guys, Paul Cassells here - I've finally registered an account here after months of lurking.. lol.
> 
> There's a lot of praise for the Rocket Fuel dessert flavours (Cat's Meow, Dolly's Blue Ribbon, Limerick etc), and rightly so. These blends are world-class. Seeing as I've tried most of the other available flavours as well though, I thought i'd give a quick review on some of the tobacco-based Rocket Fuel juices:
> 
> *Harley's Blend (Tobacco, Walnut & Rum):* This juice is great. The dominant flavour is definitely the rum, and it's authentic as hell. As soon as I tried it for the first time, I went straight to Google to see what the alcohol content was, because I was convinced that there was real rum in there (there isn't). Fantastic juice to vape with coffee, or after a shot of tequila! It's not as sweet as some of the dessert juices, but its definitely one of the sweeter tobaccos from Rocket Fuel. A great at-home vape that keeps you coming back for more.
> 
> *Johnny Appleseed (Tobacco, Apple & Cedar):* This juice was another surprise. My expectations were that it would pretty much be a mix of sweet or sour apple & tobacco. I didn't even think the "subtle hint of cedar" would enter into it, but I was wrong. The juice's name is very good indication of how it tastes. It's more appleSEED than apple. I would describe it as a tobacco and woody-apple flavour, as opposed to tobacco and apple, and this particular flavour-combination works very well (better than "tobacco & plain apple" would have, in my opinion).
> *
> Calamity Jane (Tobacco, Almond & Cinnamon):* Well, this one was a surprise. I really didn't expect this one to end up as one of my all-day vapes. It arrived as 1 of 4 Rocket Fuel juices (the other 3 were sweet / dessert juices). My first thought was 'wow, that's a lot more of an understated taste than I would have thought'. After about 5 minutes of vaping though, I realized how sneaky its appeal was. The almond shines through on this one, and the overall flavour seems to become more & more addictive. Hardly a sweet vape, but man, is it easy on the taste buds. Another great morning coffee companion.
> 
> *Ol' River (Tobacco & Brown Sugar):* If you're considering trying a tobacco based flavour, this one is a great starter. It isn't overly-complex, and gets straight to the point. Its the old familiar taste of tobacco, subtily sweetened with brown sugar. Easy to vape, easy to like. On a side-note, if you're feeling particularly blasphemous, it mixes well with other tobacco flavoured juices. I got great results mixing Ol' River & Craft Vapour's "Honey Badger" (Tobacco & Honey), but even on its own, it stands out as a dependably delicious e-juice.
> 
> 
> Everyone's tastebuds are different, but If I had to rate these 4 flavours in order of my personal preference, they would be as follows :-
> 
> 1) Calamity Jane
> 2) Harley's Blend
> 3) Ol' River
> 4) Johnny Appleseed
> 
> Having said that, ALL these flavours are great. If you've previously avoided tobacco-based flavours, then you owe it to yourself to try at least one of these beauties. Rocket Fuel is showing the world how e-juices are done.
> 
> Vape on!


Wow, you must be the marketing director for Sir Vape or Rocket Fuel? I am sorry, but these type of reviews on a vendor's forum does not persuade me at all - to the contrary. And a first post on the forum as well - no introduction?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@prodigyX 

Lol good to see you are on here eventually bro. Another addition to the Durban Crew 

Great reviews on the Rocket and much appreciated. We are over the moon that everyone is liking the tobacco flavs. Rocket seems to get these just right. Like you say, they are not over complex but just damn fine naturally crafted bacco juices that easily become an ADV

Shot bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Andre exactly what are you on about?


----------



## prodigyX

Andre said:


> Wow, you must be the marketing director for Sir Vape or Rocket Fuel? I am sorry, but these type of reviews on a vendor's forum does not persuade me at all - to the contrary. And a first post on the forum as well - no introduction?



Lol, no not at all, just a very passionate customer (I'm the guy who was quoted in the first post). As I mentioned, I've been browsing the forums for a while, and after raving about the juices on Facebook etc, it was suggested that I review them here, so I created my account this morning to post this juice review.

I'll be sure to introduce myself properly in the appropriate thread soon!


----------



## Andre

prodigyX said:


> Lol, no not at all, just a very passionate customer (I'm the guy who was quoted in the first post). As I mentioned, I've been browsing the forums for a while, and after raving about the juices on Facebook etc, it was suggested that I review them here, so I created my account this morning to post this juice review.
> 
> I'll be sure to introduce myself properly in the appropriate thread soon!


No problem. I am just giving the impression I got. I prefer to do and read reviews in the open forums, free from the possibility of moderation by a vendor. And the way most reviews are done - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
For me there is a huge difference in objectivity between a passionate vaper and a passionate customer. As you proclaim to be the latter (no problem with that), your reviews are in exactly the right place, and my initial impressions are totally irrelevant.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

@prodigyX Thanks for the review Paul it is much appreciated and spot on as far as i am concerned, we have received a bit of flack form consumers about not bringing in 30ml bottles however, but would like to explain the reason why if you don't mind. Personally i have probably given away R5 000 worth of juice that i have bought over the years of vaping because i didn't like it, what miffes me is that you pay R250 - R350 for this juice locally because you can only buy 30ml bottles. we made a business decision to bring in 10ml bottles for all you vape heads to taste so that it would allow you to taste more of the flavors at a lot lower cost and so what if you bought a 10ml bottle and you didn't like it. its only R85 down the tubes not R250-R350 down the tubes. Once we have a clear indication of the popularity we will order 30ml bottles for all you Rocket fuel junkies. So i hope this explains the 10ml vs 30ml complaint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@BigGuy what will the prices be for a 30ml in the future as i see on there site the 10ml and 30ml prices isn't so far apart?


----------



## BigGuy

@VapeSnow they sell their 10ml bottles for $6.00 and thier 30ml bottles for $16.00 dollars there is quiet a difference lol $10.00 to be exact ha ha ha ha. What i can tell you is that our pricing structure will be very competitive and you might just get a shock based on what you currently pay for imported juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

BigGuy said:


> @VapeSnow they sell their 10ml bottles for $6.00 and thier 30ml bottles for $16.00 dollars there is quiet a difference lol $10.00 to be exact ha ha ha ha. What i can tell you is that our pricing structure will be very competitive and you might just get a shock based on what you currently pay for imported juices.


$10 is nothing for a 20ml extra. Sorry my mistake i meant there is not a big price increase for a 20ml extra. Buddy i must say this juices is very nice and if you going to have awesome prices ill be a regular customer. Im at Zamplebox at the moment as it is pointless for me to spend so much cash on imported juice. What i pay for two bottles imported juice in SA i get 12 bottles in my zamplebox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@VapeSnow Our company ethos is that of service at a affordable price. Yeah we could go and whack on huge profits but thats not waht we are about we are about spreading the love and making some cash to buy all the shinny things lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

prodigyX said:


> Hey guys, Paul Cassells here - I've finally registered an account here after months of lurking.. lol.
> 
> There's a lot of praise for the Rocket Fuel dessert flavours (Cat's Meow, Dolly's Blue Ribbon, Limerick etc), and rightly so. These blends are world-class. Seeing as I've tried most of the other available flavours as well though, I thought i'd give a quick review on some of the tobacco-based Rocket Fuel juices:
> 
> *Harley's Blend (Tobacco, Walnut & Rum):* This juice is great. The dominant flavour is definitely the rum, and it's authentic as hell. As soon as I tried it for the first time, I went straight to Google to see what the alcohol content was, because I was convinced that there was real rum in there (there isn't). Fantastic juice to vape with coffee, or after a shot of tequila! It's not as sweet as some of the dessert juices, but its definitely one of the sweeter tobaccos from Rocket Fuel. A great at-home vape that keeps you coming back for more.
> 
> *Johnny Appleseed (Tobacco, Apple & Cedar):* This juice was another surprise. My expectations were that it would pretty much be a mix of sweet or sour apple & tobacco. I didn't even think the "subtle hint of cedar" would enter into it, but I was wrong. The juice's name is very good indication of how it tastes. It's more appleSEED than apple. I would describe it as a tobacco and woody-apple flavour, as opposed to tobacco and apple, and this particular flavour-combination works very well (better than "tobacco & plain apple" would have, in my opinion).
> *
> Calamity Jane (Tobacco, Almond & Cinnamon):* Well, this one was a surprise. I really didn't expect this one to end up as one of my all-day vapes. It arrived as 1 of 4 Rocket Fuel juices (the other 3 were sweet / dessert juices). My first thought was 'wow, that's a lot more of an understated taste than I would have thought'. After about 5 minutes of vaping though, I realized how sneaky its appeal was. The almond shines through on this one, and the overall flavour seems to become more & more addictive. Hardly a sweet vape, but man, is it easy on the taste buds. Another great morning coffee companion.
> 
> *Ol' River (Tobacco & Brown Sugar):* If you're considering trying a tobacco based flavour, this one is a great starter. It isn't overly-complex, and gets straight to the point. Its the old familiar taste of tobacco, subtily sweetened with brown sugar. Easy to vape, easy to like. On a side-note, if you're feeling particularly blasphemous, it mixes well with other tobacco flavoured juices. I got great results mixing Ol' River & Craft Vapour's "Honey Badger" (Tobacco & Honey), but even on its own, it stands out as a dependably delicious e-juice.
> 
> 
> Everyone's tastebuds are different, but If I had to rate these 4 flavours in order of my personal preference, they would be as follows :-
> 
> 1) Calamity Jane
> 2) Harley's Blend
> 3) Ol' River
> 4) Johnny Appleseed
> 
> Having said that, ALL these flavours are great. If you've previously avoided tobacco-based flavours, then you owe it to yourself to try at least one of these beauties. Rocket Fuel is showing the world how e-juices are done.
> 
> Vape on!


Now I want some calamity Jane too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

@Marzuq 

Calamity is a winner as well as Ol' River (hints of brown sugar). A richer pipe tobacco is the Reaper Blend if you are looking for a full baccy vape. Its not harsh but natural and nom.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Is anyone else finding the throat hit a bit hectic? Ol' River, cats meow and appleseed knocked me, I thought I was vaping 12mg instead of 6.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Gazzacpt the throat will be slightly more pronounced due to the ratio of 70/30 mixture.


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> @Marzuq
> 
> Calamity is a winner as well as Ol' River (hints of brown sugar). A richer pipe tobacco is the Reaper Blend if you are looking for a full baccy vape. Its not harsh but natural and nom.



I'm not actually a tobacco fan but I do like that hint of tobacco. I'll be sending you a pm during the course of the day. Been studying the juices on your website and I think I have narrowed down which options I'd like to try 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

@Sir Vape i see on 12mg available in calamity jane on the website??


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq did you mean only 12mg available on the website. If so yeah we had a small issue that they never sent us 6mg and sent us the new Reaper flavor by mistake. But as i always say everything happens for a reason because the reaper in my opinion and im not a big fan of tobacco has to be one of the best tobaccos i have tasted.


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq did you mean only 12mg available on the website. If so yeah we had a small issue that they never sent us 6mg and sent us the new Reaper flavor by mistake. But as i always say everything happens for a reason because the reaper in my opinion and im not a big fan of tobacco has to be one of the best tobaccos i have tasted.



yes i meant 12mg my apologies. what exactly is reaper. i dont recall seeing that in the list. im a 6mg nic guy so the calamity jane option would be out for me then. thanks for the speedy response

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

_Reaper Blend tobacco eliquid is a full-bodied, one-of-a-kind six-tobacco flavored blend. It is amazing to be honest. We are so glad they made the mistake ha ha ha ha _


----------



## cathjenkin

Hello @Sir Vape and @BigGuy  Just following on from your message today! 

Thanks for bringing in Rocket Fuel! The Rocket Pop is - for me - the best! It feels like I'm having dessert half the time  Thanks for bringing them to our shores

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks @cathjenkin


----------

